# Heeza whopper :)



## Remuda1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Born February 21st. Father and son, he'd make a great commercial sire I think.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 25, 2012)

What a tremendous ram lamb! Saw his ad..any takers? He will make a wonderful commercial flock sire..

Daddy looks like he's had one to many beers though..LOL...thats alright, you've seen my daddy too..he waddles..he actually LAID DOWN under the feeder last night and ate that way..to much effort to stand up I guess..


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hahaha . I know daddy looks fat, but I swear all that I am giving them is six of my handfulls of pellets for all eleven adults and whatever the lambs manage to grab morning and evening. The lambs also have a creep feeder but I'm cutting them back pretty hard on that too. I just put a bit in it in the morning and a bit in the evening. I never was comfortable leaving free choice feed in there....just felt like they'd eat themselves sick.

I'm really disappointed.......not even one inquiry on the ram lamb. If he doesnt sell in the next couple of weeks, I'll probably have him processed for our freezer. I can't stand the thought of him going to the sale. He's probably too heavy now to take without getting docked by this time anyway..... Such a waste but he's so developed I'm afraid he may start breeding pretty soon. I watched for a while this morning while he mock challenged his dad. The ram was super patient and tolerant while the little turd approached him with his head down several times. They rubbed heads a bit but when daddy lowered his head and looked the tiniest bit serious, the lamb acted like "Just kidding!!"

I hope someone takes him, he's awesome. I do a double take sometimes when I look at him, his rate of growth has been freaky.  If you know anyone that might be interested, I'd sure appreciate it and would be willing to work with them.  Have a great day Tex!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh I know! they get fat on air..Ive cut mine back too..old Fudge was jiggling this morning while she ran to the feed..thats a pretty good indicator they are getting to much..of course, now they are trying to convince me they are starving..

I hope you get some interest..its a shame to eat such a nice animal..did you advertise him, if you are on, facebook on the Hair Sheep for Sale group?


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. Just requested membership to the group.


----------

